# Relocating - Livery yard search



## EnduroRider (24 April 2013)

Hoping that people can help me out here...

Myself and a colleague/friend are likely to be reloacted from South Bucks to Manchester at some point in the next few months. We will be woriking in Manchester City Centre, but other than being in resonable commuter distance (looking for less than an hour door to door via train) we have no restrictions on where we need to live. Preference would be for East, South or West of the city rather than North but we have decided that we will let the location of the perfect yard dictate where we live!

So, I have been trawling the internet and finding lots of options but as any ability to make visits to view is going to be minimal would appreciate some 'insider knowledge'.

We will consider Full, Part or DIY with services available, but the following are a list of must haves:

School
Horse Walker
All year turnout - doesn't need to be 24/7 but I will not have horses in for weeks on end.
Option to buy in own feed
Lunge area or be allowed to lunge in school
Allowance to use paper/cardboard bedding
Reasonable opening and closing times - minimum would be 7am-9pm
Lorry & Trailer parking

Somewhere that could accomodate a mare and young foal would be a bonus but not essential.

Also, off road riding/farm rides, canter track or gallops would add value.

Alternatively, if anyone knows of a small private yard available (must have some sort of school) then that would be of interest as it is likely we will have another friend follow us up there towards the end of the year so by that point would have 7 horses (inc mare and foal) to house.


Any thoughts gratefully recieved!


----------



## Honey08 (24 April 2013)

Have you looked at Somerford Park?  Won't be cheap, I expect, but has facilities second to none.


----------



## EnduroRider (24 April 2013)

Honey08 yes we have looked at the website -  do you keep your horse there?


----------



## GrumpyHero (25 April 2013)

I'm on a yard in Boothstown (west-ish manchester)

Lots of off road hacking
Horse walker
Small indoor school (can lunge in here)
1 x outdoor for riding
1 x lunging outdoor
Has parking for Lorry/Trailer
24/7 turnout in summer, 3/4 days in winter
Can bring own feed (i think)
Everyone ATM uses shavings/straw but dont think bedding will be an issue
Opening times are reasonable, i left at just before 9 the other night and have been down as early as 6.30

PM me if you would like YO's number, it's not a flashy yard at all but the facilities are good for the price that you pay.


----------



## mga4ever (25 April 2013)

I was at somerford for 3 years. For me the facilities were awesome and my pony was very happy there. Although they have an indoor, loads of outdoor arenas, x country and the farm ride, they are lacking a couple of your must haves. There is no horse walker and any feed you provide is at extra cost. When I was there it was shavings or straw only. Also very pricey if you are planning on having multiple horses there. My one horse livery costs were almost equal to my mortgage!


----------



## ATrueClassAct (25 April 2013)

I was on Dean Valley Equestrian Centre in Woodford for 10 years :O  
I loved it and only moved since we moved up much further North! Still got friends there and their horses. 
Has got walker, farm ride, gallops, indoor and outdoor. Turnout I always found pretty good for our old ladies, they gave us the perfect field for them. Also rehab fields for injury etc. it's not as expensive as somerford..but Somerford is absolutely amazing!


----------



## EnduroRider (25 April 2013)

Thanks for all the thoughts and suggestions. Re Somerford, I think that given the cost it really would need to be perfect and sadly without a walker it is a no go. Off to Google Dean Valley, thanks


----------



## mga4ever (26 April 2013)

Have you tried Davenport sport horses. They do livery and have all your wanted facilities plus more! 
Knutsford is within 1 hr commute of Manchester.

Also Arclid hall have all your requested facilities.


----------



## Elsiecat (26 April 2013)

I'd second Boothstown although I'm not sure what yard jess_ is on. Some lovely hacking down the Bridgwater canal  
Probably the most accessible place close to Manchester for you and was my first thought.


----------



## GrumpyHero (27 April 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			I'd second Boothstown although I'm not sure what yard jess_ is on. Some lovely hacking down the Bridgwater canal  
Probably the most accessible place close to Manchester for you and was my first thought.
		
Click to expand...

im on moss house farm just over the canal


----------



## Elsiecat (27 April 2013)

I've heard of that.. Is that the ones the Harrison's have or the other one?


----------



## GrumpyHero (29 April 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			I've heard of that.. Is that the ones the Harrison's have or the other one?
		
Click to expand...

Yes the Harrison's yard  just over the round brick bridge x


----------



## Pippity (29 April 2013)

I'm not sure how many of the boxes Mary Marsh would tick, but I know it has indoor and outdoor schools, horse walker, lunging pen and box/trailer parking. Turnout isn't great, though.


----------

